# Friedfisch Montagen



## friedfisch-killer (3. Juli 2009)

Hi@all,
Ich suche fängige montagen für Friedfische (Stehende Gewässer)

Wer es kennt:Kolk in Neustadt am Rübenberge

Ich angle erst seit 8Monaten und möchte gern meine Montagen aufstocken.

Also wer kann mir gute Montage*ANLEITUNGEN* bieten?

ich gehe gerne auf Brassen,Rotfeder...

Ich angel mit ner Grund und posen rute.
Keine Feeder!!!

THX Friedfisch killer#h


----------



## derNershofer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Friedfisch Montagen*

hi
also da gibt es hunderte montagen beim angeln ist der kann es jeder so machen wie mans will
also wenn ich auf brassen und co gehe dann ziehe ich ein wirbel auf die schnur ne perle dahinter und dann nen wirbel fest knoten an den festen wirbel kommt mein vorfach und an den laufenden mein futter korb
die montage ist nicht schlecht wenn es nicht so stürmisch ist 
ansonsten fische ich mit boom


----------



## Jens0883 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Friedfisch Montagen*



derNershofer schrieb:


> hi
> also da gibt es hunderte montagen beim angeln ist der kann es jeder so machen wie mans will
> also wenn ich auf brassen und co gehe dann ziehe ich ein wirbel auf die schnur ne perle dahinter und dann nen wirbel fest knoten an den festen wirbel kommt mein vorfach und an den laufenden mein futter korb
> die montage ist nicht schlecht wenn es nicht so stürmisch ist
> ansonsten fische ich mit boom



;+ Muss man das verstehen?


----------



## HirRscH (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Friedfisch Montagen*

Also für eine ganz normale Grundrute nehme ich entweder klassisch ein Laufblei (einfach auf der Hauptschnur laufend) dann ne Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach, fertig. Oder ich fische mit kurzen geraden Anti Tangle System/Boom (wie man es auch immer nennt möchte). Hier genau das gleiche wie bei der Laufbleimonthage: AT auf die Hauptschnur (wo man dann das blei (ggf. auch einen futterkorb) einhängt) dann wieder ne Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach !
Zur Posenmonthage : erstmal wie  lang ist die rute mit der du auf Pose fischt, denn abhängig von der Länge der Rute (und der tiefe der zubeangelnden Stelle) kanns du ja entweder mit feststehender oder mit laufender Pose fischen ( Ich pervorzuge die feststehende ). Wenn du jetzt eine Rute von einer Länge von sagen wir einfachmal 3,60m hast, das Wasser an deiner Stelle aber 5m tief ist kanns du nicht mit einer Feststehenden Pose angeln weil du sie einfach nicht (gut) werfen kannst , dann muss du eine laufende Pose nehmen. Also bei einer feststehenden Montage wird einfach die Pose mit Hilfe von Gummiringen (die bei für die Monthge gedachten Posen meist dabei sind) (und (meistens) einer Öse an der Pose) auf der Hauptschnur befestigt (man kann sie nun in der Höhe verschieben). Am Ende der Hauptschnur machst du nun eine Schlaufe in die du später das Vorfach einschlaufst (ich verwende zum Posenfischen keine Wirbel, da sie oft zu Verhedderungen führen). Nun verteilst du die Bleischrote auf der Hauptschnur. Bei der laufenden Montage ist der einzigste Unterschied, dass du zuerst einen Stopper (Gummi oder Fadenstopper) auf die Hauptschnur ziehst und dann die Pose nur durch die Öse (am unteren ende) auffädelst, der Rest funkioniert wie bei der festen Monthage ! Ein Tipp noch: Wenn du mit deiner Pose (hierbei eignen sich am besten Waggler (immer mit laufmonthage verwenden)) am Grund fischst (zB auf Brachsen), dann befestige eines (oder auch mehrere)  der Bleischrote die du eig. auf die Hauptschnur klemmen würdest auf dein Vorfach (das letzte sollt min. 10cm abstand zum Haken haben). Denn wenn nun ein Fisch den Köder nimmt hebt er das Blei und die Pose hebt sich durch das fehlene Gewicht aus dem Wasser (<- das ganze nennt sich Liftmonthage)
Hoffe das Hilft dir
Gruß HirRscH


----------



## friedfisch-killer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Friedfisch Montagen*

danke werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren und wenn geht foto senden von meinem fang


heute abend werdetb ihr mehr wissen


----------



## friedfisch-killer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Friedfisch Montagen*

so mit foto wird nichts da ich meine cam versenkt habe ^^

aber ich habe eine brasse 25cm 432g gefangen in den ersten 10 minuten

danke das mit dem tangle system hat funktioniert


----------



## Brassmann (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Friedfisch Montagen*

Petri


----------



## Damham (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Friedfisch Montagen*

Hi,

Ich selber Fische im kolk sehr viel und oft!

Auch viel am alten kolk, aber auch am Neuen Kolk!

Weiss jetz nicht am welchen du warst..

Zu der Montage ist eig. nicht viel zu sagen.

Meistens fische ich dort mit ner Bolo->6m
Festellmontage-> Pose 1-2g.

Fange kurz überm Grund an, wenn ich merke, dass die Brassen da sind, stelle ich gleich mal 40cm tiefer.

Schönen Gruss


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Friedfisch Montagen*

Ich finde HirRscH und Dumham haben schon gut erklärt, da gibts kaum noch was zu sagen.
In jedem Fall würde ich gemäß meiner Angelphilosophie sagen, so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig.
Das bedeutet:
- Posen mit nicht mehr Tragkraft als nötig, gerade so viel wie erforderlich ist, um den Köder an der gewünschten Stelle präsentieren zu können;
- Bei Wassertiefe größer als Rutenlänge => Laufposen;
- kein Wirbel bei Posenmontagen;
- bei Grundmontage als Grundblei ein Tiroler Hölzl mit vielleicht 15 Gramm oder ein schlichtes Birnblei am Antitangleboom oder eine schlichte Bleiolive, Sargblei etc. auf der Hauptschnur.

auf Grund mit Naturköder, nehme ich gerne einen Auftriebskörper, damit sich mein Köder nicht im Schlamm einbuddelt, bei Maden reicht z.B. ein kleines Styroporkügelchen aus ner Styroporplatte am Haken und ein Bleischrot auf dem Vorfach, um die Schwebhöhe festzulegen.
Am Ufer lässt sich dann die Montage zunächst dahingehend testen, ob der Köder in der richtigen Höhe schwebt und das Blei die Schwebhöhe begrenzt.


----------



## lorn (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Friedfisch Montagen*

hab mal ne frage die hier vielleicht ganz gut reinpasst: was ist der vorteil von festposen? ob ich bei ner laufpose nen stopper hinmache oder ne festpose nehme, is doch egal oder nicht?

und warum sollte man bei posenmontagen keinen wirbel nehmen? sieht man oft in angelzeitschriften, da man die pose/vorfach so sehr schnell wechseln kann


----------



## HirRscH (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Friedfisch Montagen*

Ersten Feststellposen sind genauer und verhederungsfreier zu fischen als Laufposen, einfach dadurch, dass sie fest auf der Schnur sitzt und nicht "rumfliegt".
Zweitens ein Wirbel hat Gewicht, das erschwert das genau ausbleien einer Pose und führt auch schnell zu Verhederungen, außerdem lasst sich ein eingeschlauftes Vorfachfast genau so schnell wechseln wie mit einem Wirbel, da ma die Schlafen nur aufschieben muss.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Friedfisch Montagen*



HirRscH schrieb:


> ...Zweitens ein Wirbel hat Gewicht, das erschwert das genau ausbleien einer Pose und führt auch schnell zu Verhederungen, außerdem lasst sich ein eingeschlauftes Vorfachfast genau so schnell wechseln wie mit einem Wirbel, da ma die Schlafen nur aufschieben muss.



Drittens was nicht vorhanden ist, kann von Fischen auch nicht wahrgenommen werden und sie am Beißen hindern.#:


----------



## boot (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Friedfisch Montagen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Drittens was nicht vorhanden ist, kann von Fischen auch nicht wahrgenommen werden und sie am Beißen hindern.#:




Recht hat er ja, man kann es so sehen,, was nicht da ist ist nicht da, und stört auch nicht. :q:q


----------

